# Black Ghost Knife Pictures



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I had just got done hand feeding Pepe Jr. his beef heart cube and he decided he was going to eat some more so I finally got some pics of him. He's somewhere between 8 and 9 inches now. Enjoy!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Very beautiful


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Cacatuoides said:


> Very beautiful


Thanks Caca.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice GK, finally could load the pics 

He looks awesome, hes been growing fast!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lemons said:


> Nice GK, finally could load the pics
> 
> He looks awesome, hes been growing fast!


Thanks lemons. He's been growing about 1/4-1/2" per month I'd say.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Very, very nice. I like Knifefish, awesome fish.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks very much guys.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

If you come up to where i live i'll give you mine if you want. I know it's a long drive but hey you could go home with free rays, arowanas, cichlids all em I don't want them anymore I think I'm gonna quit this hobby.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

why blue cray


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I can keep a fish healthy as a horse and happy too but yet when it comes to a fish I really like I can't even keep it alive for a month and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Blue Cray said:


> I can keep a fish healthy as a horse and happy too but yet when it comes to a fish I really like I can't even keep it alive for a month and I'm sick of it.


seems to be true sometimes...


----------

